# New to crypts/plants: freshly planted melt down



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

This is my first planted tank and I have three crypt wendtti (red, green and bronze). Some of the leaves are starting to melt. From reading I understand this is a normal thing with crypts and they will grow back so I'm not terribly worried about it. It's mostly the older leaves from what I can see and they do all have new baby leaves starting to grow. However, what do I do with the melting leaves? do I leave them on the plant? trim them off at the base?

what's the proper way to go about handling a melt?

They are in a low tech 5.5g. Substrate is seachem onyx sand with AP.com total fert pellets, light is 15w flourescent on ~ 10hrs a day. No CO2. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If they are dying I would take them off, especially since you have new leaves coming out.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

The trick is this, i usually float the crypts for a week or so before actually planting them. Even though there's no guarantee that it would not melt but however this really helps. Remove the melting leaf is good idea.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

Whats the best way to remove them? pinch them off at the stem or use scissors?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Danielle said:


> Whats the best way to remove them? pinch them off at the stem or use scissors?


Doesn't matter.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

The best way is use a sharp scissors to cut them off from several millimeters from the melt part.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Danielle,

Since this melting appears to be slow or is just regular leaf replacement (commercial crypts usually come with emersed leaves which don't last that long when placed submersed), I wouldn't worry.

In a regular tank, snails and shrimp usually take care of decaying organic matter. If you prefer to remove old leaves, try to avoid disturbing the newly planted crypts (scissors may be good) - them being able to grow new roots is way more important than a "clean" looking tank.


----------

